# Mossy Oak OSB ?



## Jay Shady (Feb 6, 2011)

What's the verdict on this stuff when being used for stands? Getting ready to build and I know regular OSB would fall apart it it ever got wet.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*OSB*

I am building a new stand this year, and I looked at that stuff at Lowe's. The wrap has a short warranty (1 yr?, maybe 2). If you look at the basic OSB board, it says for protected areas only. If the wrap does not stay tight, or any edges get exposed to moisture (it will rain eventually) it will fail. The wrap also fades pretty quickly, one guy on our lease has one made out of that stuff. It has been up less than 2 years, it is barely recognizable as camo now.
I would use a good exterior grade plywood or siding and get after it.
My .02
BB


----------



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

*Sheet Metal*

This stand complete weigh 350lbs. Metal frame and sheet metal siding.


----------



## Jay Shady (Feb 6, 2011)

Guess it's prety much like I thought. Thanks.


----------



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

Complete junk!!! Go with a good 1/2 pressure treated CDX and use roofing drip edge to cover the corners and window sills. Will last about 10 seasons. Good luck!


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

The 7/16 Masonite siding like used on houses is excellent for deer stands. Like the other poster use a metal corragated roof and metal edging.
Oh and be sure you screw everything together.


----------



## Jay Shady (Feb 6, 2011)

Alright, enough with the OSB.

Next question. 

Should I use pressure treated plywood or stain my own?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Paint your deer stands sky blue, thats what a deer sees when they look up, I have never seen a camo sky. rs


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Use Mossy Oak sheet metal from Metal Mart. Last longer than any wood.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Last year I built a stand using the OSB Cool Ply (1 side has silver foil). I think I paid around $9 a sheet at Home Depot. After I finished I put a heavy coat of oil base latex paint to try to seal it up. 

After a year it still looks good. No water penetration yet. If I get 6-7 years out of it, I will be happy.


----------



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

This year was not a good test year seeing how we have not had any rain.


----------

